# Snow Storm



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm calling this one Snow Storm. An honest critique would be appreciated. You may notice there is no cast shadows. That's intentional because there is no sunlight thus no cast shadows. 

This is last January's painting.


Spoiler


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

ooohh.. i love them both....


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG. I love snow scenes and this one is superb.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Melody and Dick.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried to ground the trees, they were levitating away. Kind of wish I didn't put the border on this one...it's overwhelming. Oh Well.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

You know I like to be honest. 
I love both of them, but you did not improve as much on this kind of drawings as in the flowers >.< 
I guess the first problem is that the january painting is already great, so it's difficult to get it better 

By the way, I love those footsteps. They are a great touch


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks FanKi.


----------



## bwriter (Jul 30, 2015)

This is a lovely painting, Terry. But I'd change two things.

1) Lose that tree in the foreground. It stops your eye from following the footsteps to the point of interest, the cabin.

2) As Bob Ross used to often stress; "Don't cover up all your darks." You did that with the trees. An old adage that applies in creative writing also applies with art; Less is more.

So I'd start the trees off darker, add some lighter highlights then add the snow v-e-r-y sparingly.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Bwriter, I'll keep your suggestions in mind for the next snow storm I do.


----------

